# Star Trek: Discovery



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Star Trek: Discovery coming to regular CBS stations September 24, starting with season 1. It shows up in search results, but doesn't show any upcoming episodes yet of course.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

It sounds likely to only be the first season.



> The first full season of CBS All Access' STAR TREK: DISCOVERY* makes its broadcast debut Thursday, Sept. 24 (10:00-11:00 PM, ET/PT) as a special limited promotional run prior to its third season return on CBS All Access. The third season of the hit series, starring Sonequa Martin-Green, is scheduled to launch Thursday, Oct. 15 exclusively on CBS All Access, ViacomCBS' subscription video on-demand and live streaming service.
> 
> *The inaugural season of STAR TREK: DISCOVERY premiered Sept. 24, 2017 on CBS All Access, with a special first episode debut the same night on the CBS Television Network.


Breaking News - CBS Announces Upcoming Program Premiere Dates in September and October | TheFutonCritic.com


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

taronga said:


> It sounds likely to only be the first season.
> 
> Breaking News - CBS Announces Upcoming Program Premiere Dates in September and October | TheFutonCritic.com


Last summer CBS ran the first season of - The Good Fight - on broadcast CBS. They didn't follow with season 2.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Bruce24 said:


> Last summer CBS ran the first season of - The Good Fight - on broadcast CBS. They didn't follow with season 2.


Yep. It's all part of their strategy. They are hoping that people who enjoy the show will sign up for All Access to see additional seasons.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Almost missed setting up the One Pass, New and Reruns. Tonight Sept 24, 2020.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Wow this is confusing and annoying. I thought I missed Discovery, but I didn't (phew!).

The odd bit is because in Canada it aired on cable TV first (with CBSAA) so we're caught up (just waiting for season 3 to start). But now I check the listings and see it on CBS, except the OAD is now the date it's airing. This is going to get confusing.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

URGENT for WEST coast right NOW:
My guide was hosed, and i've had to manually set it to record the 10pm slot for *ST Discovery*. (It will be stored as KPIX evening news, blah.) At some point today, i guess I had an update, and *Star Trek* was slotted for 7pm with no episode info, but what recorded was local news.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

This is for the season 1 rebroadcast on CBS affiliates, right?

It's confusing because Season 3 just started, and I think that's only streaming unless you're in Canada where it airs on cable TV as well (thus causing confusion since they're both marked as new episodes).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Season 1 is playing on CBS right now. My 1P (set for new & repeats) works fine.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

*sorry*, yes, i should have specified it was the Season 1 reairs on CBS that were messed up in my guide. Maybe it was localized to the KPIX SF Bay Area as well. It was part of my daily guide update in which they were probably over-correcting for the lack of football, and we got the east coast times instead of local.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

KDeFlane said:


> *sorry*, yes, i should have specified it was the Season 1 reairs on CBS that were messed up in my guide. Maybe it was localized to the KPIX SF Bay Area as well. It was part of my daily guide update in which they were probably over-correcting for the lack of football, and we got the east coast times instead of local.


CBS also changed their minds about what they were going to run on the 15th. Episode 104 was originally scheduled to run on the 29th.


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

Season 4 Trailer Released


----------

